# Can a person(Main Driver)insure a car that belongs to Spouse



## NatNif (15 Dec 2008)

Can a person(Main Driver)insure a car that belongs to Spouse?

I hope someone can answer this question. I took ownership of my wife's car and am insuring it in my own name, but wife is registered owner!!


----------



## irishlinks (15 Dec 2008)

We have done exactly that - two cars - I am insured as main driver on the car registered in my wifes name and she is main driver on the car in my name. (With Hibernian via Tesco)


----------

